# Orient Mako II with Pepsi Bezel Strap advice



## Lann (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Apologies if there is already a similar thread in existence somewhere but I carried out a search before posting a new thread and could not find anything matching my query. I have recently bought a second hand Orient Mako II diver with blue dial and the pepsi bezel which I have recently upgraded with a double domed sapphire crystal which has really lifted the look of the watch and I would like to upgrade the strap which is currently a manky looking grey, black and blue NATO to something with perhaps a complimentary Navy/red colour scheme. I have seen some nice Crafter Blue Navy and Red rubber straps which fits the 22mm lug size but I do not know if they would also be compatible with my Orient because they are made for the Tudor Black Bay and Pelagos and the Seiko new Samurai respectively and was hoping for some advice before making a purchase. Are there any other possible suggestions that you think would fit the bill in terms of complimenting the look of my Mako. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

I`ve just done a quick search on the Crafter straps you mention & think you need to be careful if you are ordering straps with curved ends meant for specific watches as I doubt they will fit the profile of the Mako. Any strap that is 22mm with straight ends should fit no problem but if you wan`t curved ends you need to try to search down one that is made for the Mako . Hope that helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Lann (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Decker. I really appreciate it


----------

